# Effexor CR?



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I went to the clinic yesterday because i feel so stressed out and i was prescribed 75 mg effexor CR daily. I was told i have to take this for a minimum of 6 months. All i wanted was something to take when the anxiety was overwhelming and not something for everyday. I was prescribed ativan 6 years ago but threw out the prescription because i heard this was addictive. This is the first time i am prescribed psyche drugs. I have to do some research on this. Anyone ever been on this medication? Weight gain with it? side effects?


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

almost all antidepressants have horrid side effects. My doc finally gave up giving them to me and lets me have xanax. I tried effexor (and many others) and had inner trembling throughout my enotire body so bad I couldn't go to work. Everyone reacts to them differently though. But Antidepressants are usually very addictive as well, such as you have to wean your self off of them and have wicked withdrawal from them, If you truly have anxiety issues and use the xanax the way it is prescribed you run a much lower risk of becoming addicted. Jenkins


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

My doctor wants to try xanax in about 3 months if effexor is not enough. I hate taking pills but i gotta do something about this anxiety. I am on the lowest dose so the doctor says i can quit anytime without any withdrawal if i don't like them. I hope he's right. I tried st john's wort but it gave me megga intestinal pains.


----------



## mporl77 (Mar 24, 2004)

I take Effexor XR. My regular docter (not my GI) slowly raised my dosage. Now I am up 300mg so finally I can have a normal life again. I still take an antispasmodic for the occasional #### , but I'm clearly not having the major affliction I had before. I take citrucel to eliminate the constipation side-effects. It won't eliminate anxiety but at least my body won't fail me so I can face those challenges.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I am stopping taking it. I took 37g for one week, last night was the first of 75g and i don't like the feeling. I feel druged and my tongue feels very strange, scratchy. I had difficulty sleeping last night, weird dreams, very fidgety. Today i feel dizzy and like i am starting to get the flue. Not for me. I won't be taking anything else, i don't like the idea of changing the way my brain is.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi:My GI doc prescribed Effexor XR (75 mg to start) and I had a terrible time getting used to it. It did get better after a week, however. Then he raised it an additional 37.5 mg and the pounds have piled on. I have gained 15 of them and can't get them off. I do 30 minutes of cardio every day as well. I weaned down to the 75 mg again, but I believe the 1 mg. of Ativan is what works the best for anxiety and I am considering getting off the effexor altogether as I really don't see it doing much. I would then take another Ativan in addition to the 1mg I take at night. I am not worried about the addictive part of this as I plan to take them forever as they have helped me so much. I just wish I could lose the 15 lbs. I gained. In the side effects of the Effexor, it does not list weight gain as a side effect. However, there is a site of folks who have taken Effexor and almost 100% gained weight from it.Hope this helps.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Charbeaner,That is one of the major reason i stopped taking it, weight. I did some research and 100% of people gain lots of weight. I asked two doctors about this and they said effexor doesn't cause weight gain, yeah right. I didn't take it long enough to gain anything, 1 week. I also read that the addiction to this drug is very strong, Comming off of it is very difficult. Doctors should know what they are prescribing, i asked the questions but they gave me wrong information.


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

My doctor has agreed to keep me on Xanax. He said that usually people with panic attacks or severe anxiety are less likely to abuse the meds. Yes, it can be addictive but for someone like myself... I do not want to take medication daily, I don't like the side affects of other meds that I have been given, so Xanax it is. It really helps when you are desperate.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Statments like "almost all antidepressants have horrid side effects" and "100% of people gain lots of weight" are absolutely untrue. All drugs have side effects, sure, but when you are dealing with psychiatric drugs assesments become more difficult. I have both anxiety and depression so I take Xanax and Effexor XR. The Xanax stopped my daily chronic anxiety-induced D and the Effexor helps me deal with stress of father with Alzheimers and mother recently dead. It does take time to get used to some drugs, but often people aren't willing to go through it. To each his own.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

jo-jo..I guess I'll be odd one here. I have lost weight on Effexor XR. I don't stay as hungry all the time, and my anxiety level is normal again. I hope you find something that will help you.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I didn't want an everyday thing either and today I was prescribed the same thing. Let you know how it goes! I don't know if this will be temporary or what. But if it doesn't give me side effects and helps me with the problem, then I'll be happy.By the way- why would there be weight gain?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I just posted this under my thread about effexor under "Diarrhea" but anyhow- I took one last night and then woke up this morning with the sweats, puking and D. So I'm just going to stop taking it (I've only taken 1 pill).


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

To AlmostFamous:I have no idea why there was weight gain. But I sure got it. I am now weaned down to 37 1/2 mg and hope to be off the Effexor XR soon. I am hoping that taking alittle additional Ativan will help.All I know is that all I wanted to do was eat and eat anything, but sweets especially. I had never been so hungry almost every waking minute. This could also be anxiety, but I think this Effexor caused me to be worse. I am going to check this out both ways with adding the Ativan and going off Effexor, but I have never been so heavy and out of control.If anyone else has had problems with weight gain with Effexor XR or Effexor, please post and what you did to rectify it. Thanx for your help, everyone.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I just started Effexor XR on Sunday; 37.5mg. I am to take 2 a day starting this Sunday. So far I have only had a bit of nausea and dizzyness that have subsided. My doctor told me it was one less likely to gain weight on; anorexia is actually listed as a possible side effect on it.I just hope it works with my depression and problems in public that I have at times.


----------



## amanda1979 (Jun 12, 2004)

I agree with california123's statements in regards to addicting properties of Effexor!! It isn't an addiction it is rather your body becoming accustomed to having the medication in your system. When you remove it abruptly your body goes into a state that is like a "withdrawl". That is why u must slowly discontinue it!!!!!!!!!! Adding more Ativan is not the answer!!! IF YOU ARE WORRIED ABOUT ADDICTION ! Addiction is more likely with ATIVAN than with EFFEXOR!!! It is listed in pharmacutical resources that Ativan at more thatn 3mg at a time can cause a dependancy or addiction and I have also been warned by my family physician to not take more than that. I take Ativan on almost a daily basis and I take Effexor xr. I was taking 112.5mg of Effexor xr and 25mcg (micrograms) of cytomel ( usually used for hypothyroidism), for depression and Ativan (0.5mg-1mg) on an "as needed" basis. I discontinued the effexor and cytomel once i had dealt with the underlying issues of the depression. Now I have found myself WITHOUT depression and whole lot of anxiety!!!! I currently have restarted the Effexor at 37.5mg daily and Ativan (0.5mg-1.5mg) on an "as needed" basis. I have found this is starting to work!! FINALLY!! I know for a fact that you need to take Effexor longer than one day like I have read with some postings in order for it to start to work. It takes about 4-6 weeks fdor it to be at its peak effectiveness but you can usually see improvements with about 2 weeks of treatment!!I hope this helps some people out when making a choice of which medications to use and in what combinations!!!Amanda


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Since my last post I have lost weight as well...about 10 lbs or so. I dont know if that is as a result of the Effexor; or that I am able to go out and do more physically. I have been able to join the rowing club and be in large groups of people. I've only had a couple of panic attacks and hard days of depression.I went through some of the "flu" like symptoms and a dry mouth, but it did pass.


----------



## Linda25 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi,I'm going to my internist today and asking him for something for my anxiety and depression.I am finding myself more and more anxious in social situations, and also depressed. Xanax had helped me a bit with anxiety, but it seems to have a couter-interaction now with the librax. Now, the only thing xanax does is made me tired.I would love to get off the librax and go on a different anti-spasmodic med. But, my gastro doc is away and my appointment isn't until July 1st.in the meantime, I need something to really get me out of this depression and anxiety. Plus, I don't care for the librax. It doesn't seem to be helping much, just a bit. I know i've only been on it for only 10 days, but I was hoping for more than this by now. Plus, it is supposed to constipate, and I have IBS with constipation. So, what's the deal with that!! Also, did you know the Xanax now comes in a time released capsule, like Effexor and Paxil.What would you suggest I ask for... thoughts? Linda


----------

